# LAIKA Laser Home 55 (1990) - USER MANUAL



## DirtyOldMan (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Just bought a beautiful (kind of vintage) 1990 Laika 55 Laser Home (on Fiat 1.9TD engine). I am trying to get my hands on a user manual because it is my very first motor home and I have some difficulties operating it. 
I tried to get a user manual through the Laika website with no luck so far.

Any assistance is welcomed! thank you in advance!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just bought a beautiful (kind of vintage) 1990 Laika 55 Laser Home (on Fiat 1.9TD engine). I am trying to get my hands on a user manual because it is my very first motor home and I have some difficulties operating it.
> I tried to get a user manual through the Laika website with no luck so far.
> ...


It's not what you know but who you know.

This nice lady (Angela) will more than likely be able to help, if not then possibly point you in the right direction > [email protected] <

Failing that subscribe here, and on MHF you'll save a fortune with the advice given.

Hope it helps.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A link here.






Couldn't find anything else, Sorry

If it's the fridge, the heater etc, you need help with then post the details from the data plate IE Make, Model, Serial number, anything to identify them, as they won't be just in the Laika, but loads of other vans too.

A picture is also mega helpful, most stuff is easy to figure out once you have a few pointers, we've all been there, are you in touch with the previous owners, as they're the best bet, if from a dealer find the details in the V5 of the owner.


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you very much Kev, 

I don't have contact with the prev owner, as the motor home was imported from Italy by a car dealer who sold it to me in Bulgaria  But I will definitely contact the lady at Laika and check with her first. 
Once again thank you very much for the assistance!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're very welcome, I hope you get somewhere with it, in the meantime what do you need help with, be canny with your posts only 5 and you're done, give as much info as possible when you reply or you'll be £15 lighter, although it's more than worth it


----------

